# Carpet to vinyl flooring



## johnzebo (Jan 13, 2017)

So instead of wanting to get our carpet vacuum and cleaned, I was thinking of installing a vinyl flooring on rooms temporarily until summer. Does this sound like a good idea to you?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 13, 2017)

For 5 months, I would paint the floor.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 13, 2017)

Are you taking the carpet up or just putting the vinyl over it?  I have tried painting carpet as Neal suggested it makes a mess.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 13, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> Are you taking the carpet up or just putting the vinyl over it?  I have tried painting carpet as Neal suggested it makes a mess.


:down::nono:


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 13, 2017)

Have you compared the cost of vinyl to an area rug(s). Take into account the labor for installing vinyl, either by a pro or by yourself. Do you plan to have it cut and fitted properly or just laid down as a temp thing? And what kind of shape is your floor in - what are you covering?


----------



## johnzebo (Jan 18, 2017)

I think I'm gonna go with installing a laminate floor since per sq ft its cheaper.


----------

